# Two bottles -- Helene Curtis (?) and Maul Brothers (1972)



## christopher_shea (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm the archivist at the Delaware Academy of Medicine. Over the years, we've acquired a small bottle collection, some pieces of which are not medical and therefore shouldn't be here. While I've been able to find out quite a bit about most of our bottle collection, there are two pieces that have me stumped. 

 The first bottle is about 6" high and trapezoidal, with little beads or hobnails all over the surface -- except for one area on the front, which I would guess is where the label was. The bottle has a carnival-glass-type iridescent sheen to it. "Helene Curtis" is molded into the bottom, so I'm guessing this was a perfume or shampoo bottle. 

http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/5679/hc2pj.jpg

 The second is 9" high. On one side is embossed a picture of two men with CLARENCE & BOB FOUNDERS under it. On the other side is embossed: 

 MAUL BROS, INC. 
 MILLVILLE, N.J. 
 WINCHESTER, IND.   ORANGE, CAL. 
 1952   LONDON, ENG.   1972
 20TH. ANNIVERSARY

 On the bottom is embossed: 

 GAYNER GLASS
 FOUNDED 1879

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/9571/maul1hk.jpg

 I have not been able to find out much about Maul Brothers or Gayner Glass. Does anyone have any information on them? 

 I'd appreciate any assistance you can offer in identifying these bottles.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 17, 2006)

Your right on the Helene Curtis. The other bottle is an anniversary whiskey flask that was reproduced to celebrate 20 years in business. Maul Bros, Inc. has since merged with Buehler Corp. and are now called Maul Technology Corp. It was probably a very limited production run and may be a valuable bottle.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, "Helene Curtis is a cosmetics firm, maybe out of new york.
 I know it from the 1950's-60


----------

